# Just adding to the picture list



## Iced_Vr (Mar 20, 2007)

yea so i took a couple of pictures...








































































































































































































i no they're not the best but im shooting for the first time with a basic camera...nothin 2 special


_Modified by VwFan02 at 7:03 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Just adding to the picture list (VwFan02)*

Well ill be the first to say.... your first time with a basic digi and no SLR, the pics look great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Just adding to the picture list (BigE98GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigE98GTI* »_Well ill be the first to say.... your first time with a basic digi and no SLR, the pics look great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have to agree, nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ROBHARMER (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Just adding to the picture list (Splisks)*

Oh man it most definatly *Miller Time*! Silver mk4 on BBS's 
I liked The green mk3 as well cool guy, I was parked one car over from him. 


_Modified by ROBHARMER at 10:11 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## Iced_Vr (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Just adding to the picture list (ROBHARMER)*

Thanks for the compliments guys...im thinkin about eventually gettin a better camera because im getting into the whole picture thing, but for me this is just fine for now


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Just adding to the picture list (VwFan02)*

Thanks!!


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Just adding to the picture list (VwFan02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwFan02* »_








_Modified by VwFan02 at 7:03 PM 4-24-2007_
 Thanks man !


----------



## dubin' (Feb 15, 2009)

that caddy with the twist is ILL! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

The jazzbrio lives?!?!?


----------

